# Any tricks to get suction cups hold?



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

super glue. Im kidding, I don't have any idea but I am curious about your question.


----------



## prp427 (Jun 28, 2011)

Use doughnut shaped magnets. Worked for me in the past.


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

Silicon grease around the outside to get a good seal. It doesn't take much.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

My favorite saying these days:

Suction Cup Technology Sucks.

Besides just falling off, I have a whole list of pet peeves.

Though some will disagree, the only ones I've been able to use long term are the ones that come with Maxijet powerheads. I've leaerned to become creative in using them on other products. Everything else (and there's a LOT of them) either go brittle or become mishapen, both leading to suction cup failure.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Bushkill said:


> My favorite saying these days:
> 
> Suction Cup Technology Sucks.
> 
> ...


Do you have alternatives that you prefer?


----------



## imcmaster (Jan 30, 2015)

I purchased Zoo Med magnetic suction cups.

Here is a bit of their marketing blurb:
"Industrial strength magnetic suction cup with interchangeable clips. Never replace your suctions cups again!

Includes 6 assorted sizes of nylon clips to hold all types of aquarium accessories like canister filter outlet tubes, aquarium heaters, filter intake tubes, filter spray bars, airline tubing, etc"


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

I clean the area where a suction cup is going to be, inside or out. On exterior suction cups I lightly dampen them. I have to use an old credit card to remove suction cups from the glass, never have a problem with them coming off.


----------



## BeardedCrow81 (Mar 6, 2015)

Ah I hate it when suction cups fail.
In my experience, the best way is to make sure the surface of both the suction and whatever being suctioned, is absolutely clean.
Also, suction cup material plays a big role, sometimes the rubbery plastic is porous and will leak pressure, while the smoother suction cups hold much better.


----------



## Perryboat (Jul 11, 2012)

Dip suction cups for a few minutes in hot water when rubber starts to harden.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

magnetic suction cups, hmm, i have to try this. 

thanks


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*suction cups*

Clean the glass well before you stick em. Make sure there is no algae on the glass. Its hard to get them to stay on the outside of the tank. Wet them and try it.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

natebuchholz said:


> Do you have alternatives that you prefer?


I've given up on heater suction cups. I've learned to live without them. Eheim has married a golden heater to a lead suction cup. I stick a cable tie pad on the back of the tank's top trim, bend the heater cord and cable tie or twist tie the heater cord to the pad. Cable tie pads can be found in the electrical section of the box stores right in the same area as the cable ties themselves. I use them all over the fish room.

I use suction cups extensively to keep sponge filters in place. The type that are designed to be secured to the glass via a suction cup. Hagen Elite, and a couple other brands that invariably harden, go slimy, or the opening no longer retains the filter's stem. Tetra stopped making them a while back and it's a good thing. Those suction cups hardened and curled back really fast. With some work, I've been able to enlarge the hole on the back of a Maxijet suction cup to accept the pin on the filetrs' stem. But it's a PITA to enlarge that hole. The up-side of those suction cups is that they actually have a little pull tab that you can tug on to get to release and not have to go in with razor blade or scaper. But honestly, I've trained myself, to just leave the suction cups in place when I clean the sponges and stems.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

wish I had some advice for you as I too have a hell of a time getting certain suction cups to do their only job! The best I've found are the black ones that eheim sells. I think they're they same kind that usually come with the eheim jaeger heaters and I once found a 4 (or maybe 6) pack at the LFS. They work great; but they are rather large so they dont always make the best choice.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Bushkill said:


> I've given up on heater suction cups. I've learned to live without them. Eheim has married a golden heater to a lead suction cup. I stick a cable tie pad on the back of the tank's top trim, bend the heater cord and cable tie or twist tie the heater cord to the pad. Cable tie pads can be found in the electrical section of the box stores right in the same area as the cable ties themselves. I use them all over the fish room.
> 
> I use suction cups extensively to keep sponge filters in place. The type that are designed to be secured to the glass via a suction cup. Hagen Elite, and a couple other brands that invariably harden, go slimy, or the opening no longer retains the filter's stem. Tetra stopped making them a while back and it's a good thing. Those suction cups hardened and curled back really fast. With some work, I've been able to enlarge the hole on the back of a Maxijet suction cup to accept the pin on the filetrs' stem. But it's a PITA to enlarge that hole. The up-side of those suction cups is that they actually have a little pull tab that you can tug on to get to release and not have to go in with razor blade or scaper. But honestly, I've trained myself, to just leave the suction cups in place when I clean the sponges and stems.


Thank you, I will need to pick up some of those cable tie mounts. They look awful handy.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I made some DIY acrylic hangers to replace the suction cups, details can be found here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=236218&highlight=diy+heater+holder


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Here's what they look like:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_292685-1781...es&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=cable+ties&facetInfo=

There's adhesive on the back. You just peel off a covering and stick it on. Cable ties slide right through. You can screw them into wood as well. The only down side is that they can be a bear to remove. You would have to razor blade the pad off, and then remove the adhesive with a solvent of some sort. But for what they are at the back of the tank, I've only removed one because I needed it elsewhere and didn't have spares at that moment. I ended up just replacing it when I bought some more.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Bushkill said:


> Here's what they look like:
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_292685-1781...es&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=cable+ties&facetInfo=
> 
> There's adhesive on the back. You just peel off a covering and stick it on. Cable ties slide right through. You can screw them into wood as well. The only down side is that they can be a bear to remove. You would have to razor blade the pad off, and then remove the adhesive with a solvent of some sort. But for what they are at the back of the tank, I've only removed one because I needed it elsewhere and didn't have spares at that moment. I ended up just replacing it when I bought some more.


I wonder if you could use the 3m removable strips instead of the adhesive provided with the clips. I know the adhesive is already attached to the back but maybe someone makes a version without adhesive preattached.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

natebuchholz said:


> I wonder if you could use the 3m removable strips instead of the adhesive provided with the clips. I know the adhesive is already attached to the back but maybe someone makes a version without adhesive preattached.


I'm sure you could. 

I've recycled a bunch that were stuck onto plastic surfaces, pulled them off and screwed onto wood surfaces. The adhesive pads they come with stayed behind and the plastic "crown" came off virtually spotless. So that you could use any sort of adhesive in its' place.


----------

